# Sell.com... Yay or nay?



## nytmare021 (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok so I have been on the hunt for a peticular supplement that isnt sold in stores for awhile now. I found this supplement on the internet source sell.com. My question is, how legit are these people selling these supplements off places like ebay and sell.com? I dont want to spend a couple hundred dollars and get screwed with a bottle of vitamins. The seller has good feedback but I am still shady on whether to buy or not? Has anyone on here bought off online sites and have been ripped of or had success? I am looking for some feedback so I can make my desicion. thanks


----------



## Christopher J (Oct 25, 2006)

I sell on sell.com and the people who have bought from me got everything I promised. There is one guy on there that I would not buy from and that would be bedu. He will rip you off. He gets alot of his supps. from trades that he agrees to, but once he gets your shipment, he never ships his. A couple people have told me this.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2006)

If they have plenty of good feedback, it is probably a safe bet. Having said that, my brother was ripped off by a Power Seller on ebay who had thousands of postive reviews. The guy just disappeared one day. There is always some risk. On sell.com, you can see who your seller has completeled transactions with, and you can try to contact some of them to ask if what they received was legit.


----------



## bigbodyb0y (Oct 26, 2006)

Christopher J said:


> I sell on sell.com and the people who have bought from me got everything I promised. There is one guy on there that I would not buy from and that would be bedu. He will rip you off. He gets alot of his supps. from trades that he agrees to, but once he gets your shipment, he never ships his. A couple people have told me this.




This is bedu on sell.com...I aint here to argue but look at my stats. you have zero rating. why? check mines. i have only 1 negative rating which most likely the guy i had a trade (met him here) with got contact on him and said some****. then he made up some ****. Now hes telling everyone about some **** that isnt true. Like i told em.."i dont care, do what you wanna do and ill go upon my business. I have done only 1 trade and that was my last. I also sell on ebay over a 100 + feedback. If you dont trust me, trust my ratings, if not trust my previous customers reviews on me, if not go find other hard to get (discontinued) products at a reasonable price somewhere else.

having said that anyone need hard to get supps??


----------



## Masternutt (Oct 27, 2006)

*bedu ripped me off.*



bigbodyb0y said:


> This is bedu on sell.com...I aint here to argue but look at my stats. you have zero rating. why? check mines. i have only 1 negative rating which most likely the guy i had a trade (met him here) with got contact on him and said some****. then he made up some ****. Now hes telling everyone about some **** that isnt true. Like i told em.."i dont care, do what you wanna do and ill go upon my business. I have done only 1 trade and that was my last. I also sell on ebay over a 100 + feedback. If you dont trust me, trust my ratings, if not trust my previous customers reviews on me, if not go find other hard to get (discontinued) products at a reasonable price somewhere else.
> 
> having said that anyone need hard to get supps??



Hi, i'm sure you remember me, im the one who you traded supplements with, we both know you got what you bargained for and that was two free bottles of superdrol. Yep , and we both know what I got (NOTHING)!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 27, 2006)

I've bought a lot of supplements through ebay and never been screwed over. You just have to check the seller's feedback first and maybe buy from a supplement-specific seller with the most knowledge of the product.


----------



## Masternutt (Oct 27, 2006)

*knowledge is not a gurantee*



Goodfella9783 said:


> I've bought a lot of supplements through ebay and never been screwed over. You just have to check the seller's feedback first and maybe buy from a supplement-specific seller with the most knowledge of the product.



Knowledge of a product does nothing to ensure good buisness deals, and feed back does nothing to ensure good deals either, they could be giving themselves their own reviews or (good) budies could be giving them good reviews for a cut of the money. I've never done buisness through e-bay but i have done buisness on sell.com and I have gotten good deals on sell.com, but I have been ripped off to, namely by a seller named Bedu, and now i think he is using another name that is chunkymonkee. There is no way to ensure a good deal, you do buisness at your own risk, sometimes good sometime bad. 



    One other thing if anyone is unsure about a seller on sell.com ask him or her to do a cod order, cash  on delivery, ups offers this service for just over 8 dollars. If they are serious about selling they will use the ups cod service espeacially if you offer to pay the shipping cost, which is not much if you really want the product. Try this with bedu or chunkymonkee and you will find out that he or they will not send cod, probably because they never intended to send anything in the first place.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 28, 2006)

Masternutt said:


> Knowledge of a product does nothing to ensure good buisness deals, and *feed back does nothing to ensure good deals either, they could be giving themselves their own reviews or (good) budies could be giving them good reviews for a cut of the money.*


 
That's pretty rare and extremely easy to tell if a certain seller does that. For example, I buy from fitness colosseum occasionally. They have a feedback rating of over 5000. I doubt they have thousands of friends who give them feedback in return for a few dollars. Not to mention I had great experiences with them 10+ times. If I saw a seller with around 100 feedback and the same buyer in 30 of those feedbacks than yeah I'd be suspicious. 

Check the sellers feedback, description of the item, return policy, page layout, ect. Those things will generally tell you if the seller is legit. Of course you may have bad experience but dishonesty isn't always to blame. In the majority of cases where you deal with big time sellers and there is an issue, you'll get a refund or a free product or something.


----------



## Masternutt (Oct 28, 2006)

You cant compare fitness colesseum to sell.com which is what im talking about. It is not (extremely easy) to tell if a seller makes his own reviews. If the seller had half a brain why would he use the same name over and over to make reviews with? Also I've never seen thousands of reviews for any one particular seller on sell.com but then again i guess i'm not metioning that im not talking about fitness colosseum.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 29, 2006)

Masternutt said:


> You cant compare fitness colesseum to sell.com which is what im talking about. It is not (extremely easy) to tell if a seller makes his own reviews. If the seller had half a brain why would he use the same name over and over to make reviews with? Also I've never seen thousands of reviews for any one particular seller on sell.com but then again i guess i'm not metioning that im not talking about fitness colosseum.


 
I wouldn't know. I've never used sell.com. When I mentioned fitnesscolisseum, I was referring to one example of a seller of supplements on Ebay in response to the original poster looking for a reliable source. My point was based on ebay feedback specifically and being able to tell if a seller is legit. IMO, it is easy to locate reliable sellers.


----------



## nytmare021 (Oct 29, 2006)

How about sales out of the US? I found a few sellers but they are either in Canada or Hawaii. Should I stick with more local sellers or take the chance? Like i said, I usually buy from well known websites and not usually from individual sellers. I'm not looking to get ripped off a few hundred bucks and then taking a trip to Canada...


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2006)

I got a thermogenic from the US of ebay for half the price it is over here in Australia. And that was with but it now. 

I had tried it here and it was the exact same product


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 30, 2006)

nytmare021 said:


> How about sales out of the US? I found a few sellers but they are either in Canada or Hawaii. Should I stick with more local sellers or take the chance? Like i said, I usually buy from well known websites and not usually from individual sellers. I'm not looking to get ripped off a few hundred bucks and then taking a trip to Canada...


 
If the price is right sure. Just base it on feedback and read the whole description about payment, shipping & return policies. I'd say purchase insurance too.


----------



## nytmare021 (Oct 31, 2006)

Just curious...anyone buy off of 1700warrior on ebay? If so, reliable source or not?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 31, 2006)

nytmare021 said:


> Just curious...anyone buy off of 1700warrior on ebay? If so, reliable source or not?


 
I've never bought anything off of him but he looks like a reliable seller. He has 100% feedback with no complaints. He also looks like an active seller as he has had a lot of business in October which is a good sign. Tracking # is also given. I'd say go for it. What are you trying to buy?


----------



## Christopher J (Nov 6, 2006)

I just searched some items on sell.com and a buyer/seller on there ALSO states that Bedu has ripped him off too! search the name itslikeuhohhotdog or do a search for Halodrol and look for that name. Bedu is obviously not a good person to buy from.  If he had ripped me off, I would damn well make sure I took a little trip to Hawaii and paid that little phuck a visit.


----------



## Christopher J (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a message sent from Bedu from sell.com....
"you should receive it today. i have more 1 ad but dont have acess to a computer. I need to get settle here.Im actually at an internet center to contact all my buyers and remove my listing on ebay. if you want to ill trade for more sd. heres my address. 4224 Crestline Avenue, Unit 6, Fair Oaks, CA 95628.i wont check my email for another week or so. If you wanna trade just send it there and put a note in it." 

This is yet another ploy by Bedu. 

"the internet part was a lie because I emailed him with an alias email and he replied immediately several different times,, but he never returned another email from my original email..... fell off the face of the earth. Send him an email. Pass it on to others....."

"bryan edu" or another one is....
bryniedu@yahoo.com


----------

